# Just tested Speed Demon as NR Wash



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Just tested Concours Speed Demon as a No Rinse wash product, I have been using it as it should be as a QD and waterless wash, because of time and our water costs alot here and I dont have ONR yet, so worth a try I think...

Please See the test writeup here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3432584#post3432584

I also plan on going to use ONR too, as I have not yet tried this and setting up a water collecter for rain water to use soon.


----------

